# Pretty cool attention to detail for car graphic



## Firewired (Apr 9, 2016)

OK. Can anyone confirm this is not my imagination and really is attention to detail? I would swear this was not on the graphic previously for as short as I have had 16.2. I took delivery of my car (P3D Silver with white interior) in September and stopped by today to have the spoiler installed. When I got back into the car, it now looks like the car's image also has the spoiler on it. 

Thanks.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

They like the details. I can't confirm the spoiler, but would agree it looks like it is there. This would be similar to wheels, they always make the graphics match the wheel options you have chosen. They can't determine if you have the aero covers on, but pretty much everything else.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I have heard that the service center can change the configuration of the car previews depending on the options you have installed.


----------



## Firewired (Apr 9, 2016)

Can anyone without a spoiler confirm that line is not on their graphic? I can’t be sure it wasn’t there before.


----------



## DvdRbrts (Feb 28, 2019)

No spoiler installed, no line on avatar.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

What I'd like to know is if I wrap my car a different colour, will they change the avatar for me?


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I'd like to replace the aero wheels on my M3.


----------



## SoCal Cal (Aug 24, 2017)

Frully said:


> What I'd like to know is if I wrap my car a different colour, will they change the avatar for me?


I plastidipped my black to white and they changed my avatar at my request. I emailed them a photo of it. The phone app and car avatars are white, but the tesla account online is still black.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

SoCal Cal said:


> I plastidipped my black to white and they changed my avatar at my request. I emailed them a photo of it. The phone app and car avatars are white, but the tesla account online is still black.


That is amazing to hear!


----------

